# olmo campy special from the 70's



## walter branche (Nov 16, 2009)

looking for any thoughts or opinions, i am going  to buy the bike tuesday,thanks walter branche  wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## Bikephreak (Jan 3, 2010)

*Olmo*

DId you get the Olmo? Some of these are really nice. I got a very small one from a friend for about the price of a crankset. It didn't fit my wife, so it went to a local teenager. Overall, Olmo is a good value as they are not as collectable as some, but manufactured better than most!


----------

